# Recovering from Surgery



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hello Everyone!I apologize for not posting sooner. Recovery is slow and I'm still hurting somewhat.Had a horrible experience with an obstruction of the small intestine on May 4th. My son had to call the ambulance for me. I couldn't get off the bathroom floor the pain was so intense. Hubbie was off fishing since it was opening day! After 6 hours in the E.R. and a misdiagnosis of possible kidney stones and excess stool in the large intestine, I was sent home with a prescription for a mild laxative and a "strainer" in case I passed the kidney stone. I followed the E.R.'s instructions to a "T" and took 2 doses of laxatives 2 1/2 hours apart and drank tons of water to flush the dye out of the kidneys and flush the colon clean (I tried to tell them I didn't feel like I was "backed up", but they insisted I had to be, since the abdominal xrays showed a large "shadow" which was interpreted as excess stool.) The other down-side was that upon admission to the E.R. , I was given Darvocet through an I.V. for the pain and when that didn't work, I was given a large dose of morphine----which lessened the pain some. But it was the wrong thing for them to do considering what was really going on!!!







Anyway, by 11 p.m. that evening, I was in so much pain and was also vomiting. Hubbie called my Gastro who had ordered the laxative and I tried to inform him of what was happening---it was getting much worse. The Gastro, of course, had no bedside manners whatsoever and sounded like he was totally peeved because I called him at 11 p.m. I said, "That's it, that's the last time I see that man for anything"! Hubbie took me back to the E.R.. While waiting for the second set of abdominal xrays to be read, they decided to give me 4 enemas. And guess what? Nothing but clean!!! Of course, with the small amount of rectal muscle I have, holding the enema was impossible and it was running out before they were done giving it to me. I tried to tell them that, but, of course, they know more than I do about my own body!!! And it sure didn't help the symptoms any either. Here I was, "upchucking" like crazy and in so much pain and they want me to poop!!!!!!! Then, lo' and behold, the second set of xrays was read by someone "reliable" for a change and guess what?! It showed an obstruction involving the small intestine. And......the "shadow" that was diagnosed as excess stool was really air---which is consistent with an obstruction going on!!!!! Argh!!!!!!







Makes me so mad. Anyway, my surgeon (God Bless Him)  who operated on me 2 years ago was on call and so he came in to check me and verified the obstruction. He had me transferred to the Hospital across the street and put on "watch"---hoping against hope that the obstruction would open back up on it's own. But, it didn't. The vomiting became more violent and the pain was unbearable and no operating room available---and it was a Sunday for heaven's sake!!! Finally, shortly after 2 p.m.----17 hours after onset of symptoms, my surgeon told them either they get me to the operating room or he would be operating on me in my hospital room!!!!!! Isn't he wonderful? I love that guy!!!  Another downside of all this was the fact that they made 12 attempts to put an N.G. tube down me, which would have relieved some of the unbearable agony, but it wouldn't go down. My Doc told me that when I am feeling better, I must see an Ear, Nose, Throat Specialist because he fears I have some type of blockage----polyps, deviated septum, or something that prevented the tube from going in. It was so painful when they were trying. I begged for them to put me out, but they couldn't.







I was finally discharged from the hospital after 8 days. Am now recuperating at home. Came home on a clear liquid diet, then "graduated" to a full liquid diet, and yesterday (whooppee) I was able to eat some "soft" foods. That will be my diet mainstay for the next 2 to 3 weeks. Then I can eat "regular" again. Well, here's my chance to "shed" some of the excess pounds I've put on! I have vowed to do just that. My summer clothes do not fit even remotely, so I had better do something about it, beginning now.It's been a trying time, to say the least. Who would have suspected such a thing?! And just loosing my sweetheart of a dog, Cassie, it was really hard. Two of my friends brought little stuffed dogs to the hospital for me so I would have something to cuddle and remember. Oh, how I cried. I miss her so. And when I came home; even though I was so glad to come home, I looked for Cassie and she's wasn't there to greet me. I miss her cuddling next to me on the bed or in my chair with me when I rest. She always loved to do that and was so intuitive. She knew when you needed her to be still and just cuddle and she knew when you felt ready to play with her. I miss her trying to lick my face and especially the wag of her tail, and those big brown eyes of hers.Recuperation will be slow, I'm told. And I can't work for 8 weeks. Housecleaning is too hard on the abdominal muscles, so we're living tight these days. Hubbie has not found work yet. And that weighs heavy on my mind as well.Seems like it never gets any easier for us. Just more things happen all the time. Sorry, I don't want to sound too "down". I am thankful I will be okay in time----it's just this boring recuperation time when there is nothing to do but sit around and read or watch T.V., and I've just about had enough of both.The weather around here has been cold, and raining and we're about to set another record "low" tonight---below freezing. I need warm weather and lots of sunshine. Then I could take short walks and help build some stamina again. I tried to take a short walk today, but the wind was out of the Northeast and it was cold. I didn't go far---just turned around and came back. Didn't want to get chilled too much. It was suppose to be relaxing and it sure wasn't, as cold as what the wind was. Oh well, better days ahead.Thanks to all of you who responded to my litle heart-cry over loosing my little Shih Tzu, Cassie. Your kind words have helped a lot.What would I do without all of you?!Thanks for being there. I will try to check in once in a while. It's hard to sit too long at the computer right now, but I'll do my best to check in.Sincerely,Karen


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Oh Karen, what a TERRIBLE time you've had of it!!







All that business at the hospital - misdiagnosis, the N.G tube attempts, the waiting. Ugh!! Do they have any idea what caused the obstruction? But you got through it!! (I guess you didn't have much choice







)It must be very hard missing Cassie at a time like this. Do you have some nice photos you can have around?You be easy on yourself now for the next couple of months. Take it really slowly and steadily won't you. Best wishes for your recovery,


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

(((karen)))wow!it never stops for you does it?i understand your pain,ive had two such operations.for one blockage(without sugury),i was in county hospital waiting room 12 hours,i was laying on the floor before they even would see me.the docs all seemed mad at me,wierd i know.i wish i could do more to help.my 2 dogs deaths were much more painful to me than even a blockage.you should get a new dog soon as your able,it really helps.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Oh,Karren!!This is not exactly how you planned to spend the month of May







Sends hugs and hope you feel better soon!!!!Be good to yourself.I also am not on the board much due to recovering from the neck surgery.....







I guess our"get up and go" musta got up and went







take care


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks everyone.The obstruction-----whenever a person has to have any kind of abdominal surgery, there is about a 10% chance of developing adhesions (obstructions). And, of course, I have to be in the 10 percentile!!!!! It most likely stemmed from the sigmoid resection I had to have 2 years ago. The way the surgeon described it: The intestines are "sticky" on the outside; therefore, due to the handling during surgery, sometimes they tend to become more "sticky" and adhere to one another or wrap around a piece. That's what happened to me. A piece of small intestine wrapped around another piece and "crimped" it off.There is no way adhesions/obstructions can be avoided. It's just one of the risks a person has to take when surgery is necessary. So..I could never ever have another episode; or, I could have another one tomorrow. Noone knows when and there's nothing you can do about it. No preventive measures can be taken.Great news, huh?!







No, Denny, it just doesn't seem to get any easier around here. I am beginning to think I'm jinxed for life. How are you? How did the graduation from boot camp trip go for you? I know you have a wedding coming up, too, but I think you said they are eloping; so, I take it that it will be a little easier on you---not as much fussing or expense.Susan, how are you feeling? Getting some of your energy back?Celticlady-----how are you doing after your neck surgery? Fill us in, please.Take care everyone.I get tired very easily, but I try to check in once or twice a day for a few minutes.Karen


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Karen, I'm thinking of you and wishing and praying for better days ahead.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Weener!And how are you feeling these days? Still having all that trouble with your sinuses, etc?Hope you're doing better.Karen


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Karen-thanks for your concern re my neck surg  we all gotta stick together thu these trying times........I had a really rough 2 1/2-3 weeks,some post-op complications,but finally about 6 days ago I am starting to improve..I am so proud of myself,I walked for 18 minutes today







I just walk at a fast pace in our house,and crank up the rock and roll music....the problem after surg was that the surgeon made the incision in the front of my neck,to get thru to the disc(less chance of paralysis that way)but the muscles in neck and shoulders really got "cranked around" during surgery.Also I am having trouble talking(hurts to talk and I have a really raspy voice)and having trouble swallowing







and this is scaring me a bit..hope it isnt permanent.MY doctor feels it will go away,may take a few months,,,,,I suspect its Gods way of saying,shut up and listen to others for a while







Also having trouble with my son acting up in school,disrupting the class.He is a good kid,but I think he is acting out since I have been so ill....but things are on the UPSWING!I just have to keep my motivation.it really sucks to not be able to drive.I have had transportation problems,too.I really hope you will get better soon!JUst take it slow but sure.You can do it!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2002)

Karen - That is a horrible story, but with my own recent colon surgery so fresh in my mind, it is all so believable. I too had a rough time with an NG tube...I got really sick the second night after my surgery and they had to put an NG tube in my as well. They gave me Ativan and Phenergan via IV..then they tried to use my right nostil, but it wouldnt go...I was told I have some kind of blockage in that one...but evidently they were able to get it go on the left side...I remember the nurses telling me to drink water as quickly as I could while they were trying to get the tube seated properly..and when they did...I think I must have just conked out, cause I don't rememeber much after that.I also have NOT been impressed with the expertise of many ERs I have been to or heard about lately. If you have anything other than something obvious, well, God help you. And God bless you Karen....you deserve some peaceful recovery time....


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks 4WillieC.I pray I never have to go to another E.R.----at least not the ones my insurance "dictates" me to go to. We have PPO which is a little better than HMO, but not by a heck of a lot.Had I had a choice and/or could have afforded the 40% out-of-pocket plus co-pay, I would have asked to be taken to St. Mary's Hospital-----we've always had good care there. Unfortunately, the way our insurance is set up right now----I have only one choice---St. Vincent's. And several of our "trusted" Doctors are no longer a part of our insurance coverage, so we have to find someone else. Makes me so mad.







The other part to this horror in the E.R. that I failed to mention was that when Hubbie had to take me back later that evening because I was sooooo much worse, I was too sick to notice and Hubbie didn't either, until they wheeled my gurney out and down to x-ray. On the othr side of my gurney were 2 big wastebaskets FULL of used I.V. lines, bloody bandages, etc. and a pool of blood on the floor!!!!! Hubbie said a nurse popped in and said "oh, that should be taken care of", but it never happened! I plan on going over to St. Vincent's and talking to the administrator about these things as soon as I am well enough. And I want Larry to go with me, since he was the one who saw it. I was too sick to notice. But to think of what contaminants we were both exposed to---it's scarey. This place is suppose to be the major trauma center for all of Northeastern WI and Northern Michigan and this is what goes on. It's unbelievable.Today I phoned the ENT Doc that my surgeon recommended and I have an appointment for next Thursday. I do hope it's nothing too major, but to tell you the truth, I can't breathe very well out of my nose and it was always "chucked up" to allergies. Now I no longer believe that, so I've decided to have that checked out before I go back to the allergist---even if that means running out of allergy meds. They don't help me a whole lot anyway.I hope you are recovering well after your colon surgery, too. What did they have to do? And why?Take care and thanks for responding. Makes me feel better knowing I'm not alone here. Now I just wish my back muscles would give me some relief. They are in spasm and hurt so. Muscle Relaxers aren't working and if I take the pain meds I get constipated and I can't afford to do that. Perhaps the back muscle thing is more Fibro related due to the recent trauma? Fibro can play some weird games with our bodies, that's for sure.KarenP.S. Celticlady----take care of yourself! Try not to overdo. Your son-----perhaps a school guidance counselor or a trusted teacher could work with him and see if they can't get him to tell them what's on his mind. It probably is worry about Mom, since Moms are not suppose to ever get sick, etc. and always there for everyone else. Nothing is ever suppose to happen to Mom! I know the story so well, believe me. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

Feisty....sounds like a really bad hospital to be in...no place for a sick person for sure.Karen, I went in for a left side colon resection to remove a polyp that they were unable to get to via colonoscopy. The procedure escalated quite a bit and I ended up with a 9 inch incision, one foot less colon, lots of really sore places in my gut and surprisingly a pathology report that said they found a very small focus of cancer in that polyp. So I was suddenly a first stage cancer statistic. As is the case with first stage colon cancer, they did exactly what they would have done anyway..remove the effected part and some surrounding tissues..and there is no further treatment. They have no reason to think that they didnt get it all since it was so small and they got it so early...in fact, if I had not been such a chicken and had the surgery 18 months earlier when I was advised to, I likely would not have had the small cancer there....but I am older and wiser now. I also in the throws of a very tough and slow recuperation. Plus I have had some really bad problems with depression and anxiety that I am about to address quite soon. I hope you heal and have much more radiant health in the very near future..willie


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

And you, too, Willie!Sounds like we are in much the same spot; although the polyps they removed a year ago from my colon through Colonoscopy were negative. But, like they say, they now know that even a small polyp can turn cancerous at any time---that is why so many more people are having polyps removed. Some years back, the Doc's didn't do that unless the polyps were larger.Thank goodness for lots of large intestine, huh? When I had the Sigmoid Resection 2 years ago (a long piece of lg. intestine "fell" down and rested on the pelvic floor---created all kinds of problems), my Doc had to remove around 18 inches. It's not a fun thing to have done, that's for sure. Because of all the damage to the pelvic floor, I also had to have the vagina and rectum straightened and "tacked" back in place. Then, 3 months later, I had to have more surgery to tighten the Levator muscles (to help support the pelvis) and the Rectal muscle (I only have 1/2 inch of rectal muscle left---the rest was severely damaged from bad epesiotomies, etc.). Now that surgery was hell!! 4 months of either lying down, or standing for a while. No bending, squatting, sitting, lifting, etc. It took 4 months for the incision to heal so I didn't have 4 holes instead of 3!!!!!







That particular procedure can only be done once, so when I can no longer "control" the B.M.'s, I will have to have a Colostomy. The Doc figures he bought me possibly 5 good years. Well, I've used 2 of them already, so look what I have to look forward to! I only have control if the stool in formed---otherwise, lots of accidents. I guarantee you, I know where just about every toilet is within a 100 mile radius of home and each and every one of them has my name permanently engraved on it!!







Take care and I hope you can get the help you need with the depression, etc. I deal with it everyday. Some days are good, others not. Unfortunately, most of the antidepressants act against me and make me more depressed. I need more of an anti-anxiety med only. I'm taking one now at bedtime which is called Clonazepam. It does help me sleep a little bit better.Karen


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2002)

Wow...and I thought I had it rough. You have surely been through the ringer. Sure sounds like some haphazard surgery was done on you....I hope not.I have met a few wonderful people on this board that have sort of defused some of the fear of colostomy for me, should I ever have to face that.In fact one of them, a great and strong lady named Cece said things for her have never been better than after she had her colostomy done..she said she feels free to do whatever, eat whatever and go where ever she pleases without keeping tabs on restrooms. She says there is no odor and the care and maintenance is not a big deal at all...Anyway, I am expecting the best now on my own procedure..just saw my surgeon today and he says I am doing great and everything looks excellent..this guys is quite a cutter..perhaps the best in our state...quite prominent really, and I am almost shocked that he accepted my insurance (Tricare/Champus)...its very similar to Medicare (I am retired Air Force and thats one of our retired entitlements, but it reverts to medicare at age 65).


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi feisty,Iï¿½m so sorry to hear about your ordeal!  I will be thinking about you!







Mio


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Thanks, Mio!And how are you doing?I'm slowly getting better. I've been taking some walks---slow, of course, but going a bit farther each time. Doc said that was okay; in fact, he suggested it. Something about helping the blood flow more and the healing process. And, of course, it keeps the bowels "active" instead of laying and sitting around and getting sluggish and then they don't want to function like they should.One more week of "soft" foods and then I can gradually go back to regular foods. I need the fiber foods, but have to give the intestines enough time to heal so the "fiber" doesn't get caught in the "fixed part" and cause problems.Take care and check in when you get a chance and let us know how you are doing.Karen


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Feisty,good to hear that you slowly feeling better! I havenï¿½t been here for awhile because our computer broke down. I felt a bit lost without my computer! Well, anyway we finally got it back. I have got a cold and Iï¿½m tired and achy right now (I think I have fever







) so I check in later to see how you are!/Mio


----------

